# APR ecu upgrade for 09 jetta 2.5



## falanku (Mar 29, 2010)

I went to the apr dealer today and they told me that there is no software yet for 09 2.5, and the newer siemens ecu cannot be upgraded until a few months later maybe. Has anyone chipped a 09 2.5 yet? 
Thanks


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: APR ecu upgrade for 09 jetta 2.5 (falanku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *falanku* »_I went to the apr dealer today and they told me that there is no software yet for 09 2.5, and the newer siemens ecu cannot be upgraded until a few months later maybe. Has anyone chipped a 09 2.5 yet? 
Thanks


Nope I sent C2 a email and they responded back with this:

_Quote »_
Thank you for your interest, and follow up. At this time we have made minimal progress on the '09 as it is proving to be a very difficult ECU to conquer. We will continue to proceed, and update the VWVortex with any progress. Thanks again for checking in with us. ChrisC2 

I guess our ECU's are a RPITA, and it might be a while before their is a ecu upgrade out.


----------



## falanku (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: APR ecu upgrade for 09 jetta 2.5 (SocoJoe)*

ok.... i guess can only wait then.
can we use the ecu units from older models? will that work?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: APR ecu upgrade for 09 jetta 2.5 (falanku)*

we have Stage 1 files avail, but the ecu needs to be sent to HQ in canada!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: APR ecu upgrade for 09 jetta 2.5 (falanku)*

no, one of the differences is that 09's have a MAP sensor not a MAF.


----------



## RabbitHoleRacing (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected]: YHPM
-RHR


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (RabbitHoleRacing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitHoleRacing* »_[email protected]: YHPM
-RHR

replied


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

How long has Unitronic had its '09 software out? Seems like you guys are miles ahead of everyone else.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_How long has Unitronic had its '09 software out? Seems like you guys are miles ahead of everyone else.

x2


----------



## RabbitHoleRacing (Mar 2, 2010)

Right back at you Lavi

-RHR


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (RabbitHoleRacing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitHoleRacing* »_Right back at you Lavi
-RHR

Sent you contact info


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

when exactly will we be able to go to our local unitronic dealers for a flash? i have no time for my ecu to be sent out as this is my only car and i have work n school


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitHoleRacing* »_[email protected]: YHPM
-RHR


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
replied


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitHoleRacing* »_Right back at you Lavi
-RHR


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sent you contact info

Uh-oh...coded messages. This must be big. Maybe Sarah Palin and her teabag army are invading Canada.
Noob tip: if you click on a poster's screen name (it's in bold on the left) their profile will open. Vendors usually provide a phone number.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

this makes me very happy. cant wait till my local dealer can flash my ecu


----------

